# PTE-A Result Delays



## sam2017 (Apr 22, 2017)

Dear Group Members,

I appeared for PTE-A Exam from Pearson Test Centre,Mumbai on April 12th 2017 and still waiting for my score report. On the Pearson VUE Website, it shows status as "take - score not reportable". I have called up the customer support numbers of Asia-Pacific, Americas region to enquire about delay reason but no concrete ETA, just some standard answers that I may expect result anytime. 

On April 17th, there was an email stating below, but no updates since then. 

*****
Dear Test Taker,

As you know, PTE Academic scores are usually available within five business days. Sometimes scores are returned more quickly and, in a small number of cases, they may take longer to be returned.

Unfortunately, your score is not yet available. We understand how important your score is and we aim to get it to you as soon as possible. You will receive an additional email when your score report is available. Once you receive this email, you will be able to access your scores 
through your web account.


Thank you for your patience.
******


I am getting anxious since its more then 5 business days without my score report. Is someone else on same boat or can guide me what should I be doing?

Appreciate your help!


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

You just have to be patient. All will be well in the end. If all is not well, then it is not the end.


----------

